# Eagle 642c Internal sonar and Gps



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Question, I turn my sensitivity to about 82%. Sometimes the screen turns orange of another color and I have to turn off, then back on, Normal?

Rich


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

guppygill said:


> Question, I turn my sensitivity to about 82%. Sometimes the screen turns orange of another color and I have to turn off, then back on, Normal?
> 
> Rich


What about that, would seem normal to you? Call Eagle and let them know about this malfunction immediately. Even a cheap model finder shouldn't do anything like that.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Chaunc, I will call them


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

How'd it go? What did they say was wrong with it.


----------

